# Is 4"x4" fencing small enough for kids



## equitrish (Oct 30, 2015)

My husband and I are thinking of purchasing some pygmy goats. We have always had horses so we have a lot to learn. The one thing that is my biggest concern is the fencing. We have read about 4" and 6" square fence and that the 4" is the way to go. My question is is it small enough for baby pygmy goats. They seem so very small. What do you use as your fencing for your kids? Thanks for your help.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

mine is 2x2 at the bottom 12 inches or so and then its 4x4. It is more expensive.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I use 2x4. I would not use 4x4 for mini goats.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wouldn't. My boer kids can fit threw the 4X4. What you can do so you don't have to replace all the fence is put chicken wire on the bottom. You can even look on CL for non climb fencing that's left over from a job. My brother used to build fence so he would bring it home to me and I like it better then the chicken wire, I just cut the height in half and wire on. It doesn't have to be very high.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree, I've had mini kids walk right through 4x4 fence...


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

My Nigerian dwarf kids can fit threw the 4x4 squares. You can kid proof cattle panels with wield wire or chicken wire. It's not pretty and you'll likely need to patch areas yearly if the adults put their weight on it but it's way cheaper than the expensive combo panels.

Here a picture of a cattle panel kid proofed with chicken wire. I attached it with zip ties.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree use the smaller squares or do as Ladysecret suggested.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yep, my full sized kids pop right through 4x4 for several weeks. I have never worried about it as they cannot get into any place dangerous and they return to their moms right away. But whenever my grandkids or other visitors see them outside the fence they freak out. I have to explain it is okay, they go back on their own.
We use the 2x4 on the kid pen to prevent unauthorized nursing when we are separating at night.


----------

